# Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?



## Chiforce (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe Boardis,

Ich habe eine Shimano Beastmaster Rute (270XH) bei der am zweiten Ring von unten die Ringeinlage getauscht werden sollte (ist zwar nochnicht Schnurschädigend, aber sollte gemacht werden);

nun meine Frage: Woher bekomme ich eine passende Einlage?

Ich möchte nicht den Ringrahmen mit austauschen, da die bei der Beastmaster aus einer vernünftigen rostfreien Legierung bestehen und mit Kohlefaserrovings angewickelt sind und somit "fest" zur Struktur und Optik des Blanks gehören, und der Umbau des einen Rings mich optisch stören würde, und alle Ringe umbauen kommt auch nicht in betracht.

Die Ringeinlage hat einen Außendurchmesser von 18,3mm und das Austauschen stelle ich mir auch nicht problematisch vor, nur die Materialbeschaffung.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe #6


----------



## fredolf (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Hallo
Ich musste bei der Beastmaster (auch 2,70m) den Ring am Handteil auswechseln und hatte mich schon gewundert wie das mit der Kohlefaser gewickelt wurde. Das sind also so ´ne Art KF-Matten?
War ne ganz schöne polkerei, um das Zeug runter zu holen...
Ich hatte mich danach (!?!) erkundigt und hätte von einem etwa gleichem Ring die Einlage wechseln können. Man soll den Alten wohl heissmachen und die Einlage rausdrücken können und die Neue wieder rein - ev. tiefgekühlt ???
Wie willst Du es denn machen?
Petri #h


----------



## Aal_Willi (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

@Chiforce

also die Materialbeschaffung sollte gar kein Problem sein.
Das kann Dir sicher jeder Rutenbauer in Deiner Umgebung
besorgen.

Anbei mal zwei, die es garantiert können:

www.karl-bartsch.de
www.cmw-angeln.de

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## antonio (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/-Ru....html?XTCsid=3cd9376b2d13d5ddfa71d025b943254b

antonio


----------



## Chiforce (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*



fredolf schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich musste bei der Beastmaster (auch 2,70m) den Ring am Handteil auswechseln und hatte mich schon gewundert wie das mit der Kohlefaser gewickelt wurde. Das sind also so ´ne Art KF-Matten?
> War ne ganz schöne polkerei, um das Zeug runter zu holen...
> Ich hatte mich danach (!?!) erkundigt und hätte von einem etwa gleichem Ring die Einlage wechseln können. Man soll den Alten wohl heissmachen und die Einlage rausdrücken können und die Neue wieder rein - ev. tiefgekühlt ???
> ...



Ja das ist kein normales Bindegarn, sondern Kohlefasermaterial, da ich das erhalten will, alten Ring und Rahmen mit Heissluftfön erwärmen, dann "kommt" die Ringeinlage fast von alleine, und montieren genauso, Rahmen wärmen, Einlage kühlen (Kältespray) und dann reinflutschen lassen, evtl eine art Brettchen mit einer Vertiefung oder ähnliches, das man eine Auflage für den Rahmen hat, und die Einlage bündig einen Anschlag hat dass man die richtige Tiefe trifft.


----------



## Chiforce (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Danke an Aal_Willi und antonio, die werd ich mal kontaktieren


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*



antonio schrieb:


> http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/-Ru....html?XTCsid=3cd9376b2d13d5ddfa71d025b943254b
> 
> antonio


  Danke für das Lesezeichen#6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Oder aber über deinen Fachhändler zu Shimano schicken und es richtig machen lassen.


----------



## zandernase (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Oder aber über deinen Fachhändler zu Shimano schicken und es richtig machen lassen.



Was aber bei shimano dann ne Weile dauern kann...

Gruß ZN


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Das kann bei jedem Grosshändler lange dauern, es kommt auch drauf an ob die Begleitpapiere richtig ausgefüllt und man _gut mit Shimano kann_ - dann ist es nicht so schlimm. Außerdem gibt es auch von Shimanski aus andere Möglichkeiten die Rute zu reparieren.

Der Vorteil: es ist dann richtig gemacht und man hat auch Garantie auf die Arbeit. Wenn es selbst repariert macht man möglicherweise mehr kaputt als man will.


----------



## Fr33 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*



> Oder aber über deinen Fachhändler zu Shimano schicken und es richtig machen lassen.


 
Wie zandernase schon meinte kann das u.a. richtig lange dauern. Also kann schon mal (weiss ich aus der Vergangenheit) sein, dass du dir für die Saison was neues suchen müsstest ....

Kannst du mal ein Bild von den Carbon-Woven Ringwicklungen machen? Da muss es doch irgendwas aus dem Rutenbaubereich geben.... Shimano kocht auch nur mit Wasser!

Das einfachste wäre nämlich einfach den alten Ring gegen nen neuen zu tauschen. Meist sind das eh Seaguides oder Fuji Sics...


----------



## Chiforce (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Bild von den Carbon-Woven Ringwicklungen machen? Da muss es doch irgendwas aus dem Rutenbaubereich geben.... Shimano kocht auch nur mit Wasser!
> 
> Das einfachste wäre nämlich einfach den alten Ring gegen nen neuen zu tauschen. Meist sind das eh Seaguides oder Fuji Sics...













Das Einfachste wäre es wirklich nur die Ringeinlage (selber) zu tauschen :m (kann ja kein großer Akt sein)

Hat jemand Erfahrung bezüglich "Bearbeitungsdauer" falls man das Teil zu Shimano wegschickt?


----------



## Fr33 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Hey,

also für mich ist das kein Carbon-Tube oder gar Carbon-Garn, sondern einfaches Bindegarn, dass eben lackiert wurde.

Hast du die Rute schon länger? Also mehr als 5 Jahre? Am Ringfuß kann man erkennen, dass der 2k-Lack sich entweder gelblich verfärbt hat, oder sogar ein geblicher genommen wurde....


----------



## Chiforce (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Das ist kein Bindegarn, das ist Kohlefaser, ist doch deutlich an der für Kohlefaser typischen art der Lichtreflektion zu erkennen. 

Jedenfalls wie "alt" die Rute ist, kann ich nicht beantworten (gebraucht gekauft) hat nichtmal eine Typenbezeichnung, an der man das festmachen könnte....

Das das Harz/der Lack an den Bindungen vergilbt ist, kann ich mir nur durch UV-Licht oder irgendwelche "Pflegemittel" erklären, und das es ein Anderes 2-K System als am Blank selber ist, aber mechanisch gesehen ist es 1A.


----------



## Chiforce (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Klick mal auf den "gelben Balken" über dem Bild, dann kann man die Struktur sehr gut erkennen


----------



## Chiforce (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Hab nochwas Rausgekramt:
Zitat:
"
EINZIGARTIGE BERINGUNG
Sehen Sie sich die Beringung der  Beastmaster Ruten genauer an. Das besondere und einzigartige an ihnen  ist: sie werden bei der Herstellung des Blank direkt eingearbeitet und  somit ein Teil des Blank. Bei angewickelten Ringen, so gut die Wicklung  auch sein mag, verliert die Aktion des Blank immer etwas. Die neuartige  Technik, die Ringe in den Blank einzuarbeiten, ist ein weiterer  Bestandteil für die unglaublichen Aktionen des Beastmaster Concepts –  und nur Shimano kennt die Details dieses Geheimnisses!"


----------



## Fr33 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Um 100% sagen zu können, was die da als Garn verwendet haben sind die Bilder zu unscharf und zu schlecht belichtet....

Aber kannst Recht haben... hab was von den Kollegen aus dem Rutenbauforum gefunden:

http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/thread.php?threadid=5614&sid=a96cfa8d9b9338f5e2ac1b478ac0e702

Das sieht aus, wie dein Garn.....

Aber wenn ich schon lese was der Kollege da an Problemen hatte ... nix für ungeübte bastler.


----------



## Chiforce (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

das "Garn" ist ein Kohlefaserroving, mit dem Zeug kann ich um, aber wie schon gesagt, es geht mir nur um die Ringeinlage


----------



## Chiforce (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Danke für die Info Fr33


----------



## Fr33 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Ich weiss nicht genau welcher Ring verbaut wurde - und richtig genormt sind die nicht - d.H die Einlage muss 100% vom selben Ringmodell sein. sonst passt die nicht.

Ansonsten ist die Kalt-Warm Methode schon korrekt!


----------



## Chiforce (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Ja, ich hab die Vermutung, daß die Pac-Bay Hardlite Modelle da verbaut sind, aber ist kein Logo oder so eingestanzt ;+


----------



## Chiforce (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Ich vermute Pay Bay Model TV

(http://www.fishpacbay.com/documents/2012 PacBay Catalog.pdf)

Hat jemand eine Übersicht über die "genormte" Ringgröße (z.B. 25) in Millimeter?


----------



## Breamhunter (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Schau mal bei Tackle 24. Da sind bei vielen Ringen unter "Datenblatt" sämtliche Maße aufgeführt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Hab nochwas Rausgekramt:
> Zitat:
> "
> EINZIGARTIGE BERINGUNG
> Sehen Sie sich die Beringung der  Beastmaster Ruten genauer an. Das besondere und einzigartige an ihnen  ist: sie werden bei der Herstellung des Blank direkt eingearbeitet und  somit ein Teil des Blank.* Bei angewickelten Ringen, so gut die Wicklung  auch sein mag, verliert die Aktion des Blank immer etwas.* Die neuartige  Technik, die Ringe in den Blank einzuarbeiten, ist ein weiterer  Bestandteil für die unglaublichen Aktionen des Beastmaster Concepts –  und nur Shimano kennt die Details dieses Geheimnisses!"


Wer es denn glauben will   
Das Gegenteil ist richtig, das flexible Garn sowie eben auch sehr feine flache Ringfüße erlauben die beste Anpassung des Anbaus an die Blankaktion.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Die Ringaußenmaße (Außendurchmesser) scheinen immer gleich zu sein, 
mir ist noch nichts unterschiedliches untergekommen. Die Angaben der Ringe gehen alle danach.

Die Innendurchmesser variieren dagegen, je nach Fabrikat und Serie, und Schleifgüte.

Der Trick wie mal auf einer F&F DVD gezeigt:

- neue Einlage aus einem neuen Rutenring(incl.Rahmen) entnommen durch erhitzen,
- alte Ringeinlage mit Zange rausbrechen, 
- bischen auffeilen,
- neue Einlage reinsetzen und mit Kleber wie Uhu-plus wieder verkleben.

sollte für deinen Fall wirklich das beste sein!

Mir fielen aus den Rahmen von Stangenruten hin und wieder welche raus, die sind nicht besonders fest darin verklebt.
Und passen eben außen alle gleich.


----------



## Chiforce (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Tackle 24. Da sind bei vielen Ringen unter "Datenblatt" sämtliche Maße aufgeführt.



Ja die Liste hatte ich auch schon, leider stehen da nicht die montagetechnisch-wichtigen Durchmesserangaben der Einlage außen


----------



## Chiforce (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wer es denn glauben will
> Das Gegenteil ist richtig, das flexible Garn sowie eben auch sehr feine flache Ringfüße erlauben die beste Anpassung des Anbaus an die Blankaktion.




kann man so und so interpretieren :-D


----------



## Chiforce (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Ringaußenmaße (Außendurchmesser) scheinen immer gleich zu sein,
> mir ist noch nichts unterschiedliches untergekommen. Die Angaben der Ringe gehen alle danach.



Ach, das ist ja mal eine Interessante Info, das werd ich mal verfolgen und mal paar Anfragen losschicken :m


----------



## Chiforce (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

So, ich habe die Ringeinlage ausgetauscht 


Das benötigte Maß von 18,3mm war natürlich nirgendwo beschaffbar, als Alternative waren nur Ringeinlagen mit 18,6mm verfügbar :r ...

Also die defekte Ringeinlage erstmal rausgepult den Ringrahmen mit einem Meßschieber vermessen (Rund ist er schonmal, aber Innendurchmesser 18,3mm)

Also blieb nichts anderes übrig, als den Rahmen von innen durch Schleifen zu bearbeiten, dafür hab ich "Edelstahl-Schleifleinen" genommen, um den Finger gewickelt und los, man glaubt es kaum aber wenn man das vernünftig und gleichmäßig macht, braucht man für 0,15mm von der Oberfläche abschleifen bei der Bewegungsfreiheit eine gute 3/4 Stunde mit zwischendurch Messen und Prüfen, das war aber nur die erste Annäherung.

Ich hab die Ringeinlage dann mit Kältespray abgekühlt, und durch den festeingestellten Meßschieber "fallen" lassen, um das "Klemmmaß" bzw die Schrumpfung zu ermitteln, messen konnte ich das nicht mit dem Meßschieber, wird im hundertstel Bereich liegen.

3-4 Versuche, dann hatte ich das benötigte Maß für den Ringrahmen und habe den so lange weiterbearbeitet bis der immernoch festeingestellte Meßschieber leicht klemmend rundherum in den Rahmen passt.

Ringeinlage wieder runtergekühlt, Ringrahmen mit einem Feuerzeug erwärmt (so daß er natürlich nicht anläuft) und mit Baumwollhandschuhen beides zusammengesteckt, flutschte dann genau richtig rein, kaum war die Bewegung gestoppt wars auch schon fest, Korrekturen waren nichtmehr drin. #6

Als Sicherung habe ich noch dünnflüssigen CA-Kleber beidseitig in die "Fuge" zwischen Einlage und Rahmen eingebracht.

Alte Ringeinlage:






Werkzeug:





Ergebnis:





Mfg

:vik:


----------



## Brassenwilli (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*

Hier noch ein wenig Information in Form eines Videos.....

Der Ton ist nicht ganz so gut aber ansonsten recht hilfreich für zukünftige Ringprobleme.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lczWOS0GkeQ


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Das benötigte Maß von 18,3mm war natürlich nirgendwo beschaffbar, als Alternative waren nur Ringeinlagen mit 18,6mm verfügbar :r ...


Saubande diese Ringeinkäufer! |krach:
Das sieht sehr nach nicht maßhaltigen Ausschuss aus, weil sowas ist eben viel billiger.

Auf jeden Fall Gratulation zum Einbauerfolg! #6


----------



## Chiforce (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ersatz Ringeinlage, woher beschaffen?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Saubande diese Ringeinkäufer! |krach:
> Das sieht sehr nach nicht maßhaltigen Ausschuss aus, weil sowas ist eben viel billiger.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall Gratulation zum Einbauerfolg! #6



Hmm|kopfkrat

so habe ich das nochgarnicht betrachtet :q

Danke danke |wavey:


----------

